# Oh yay(NOT)...Leo's "what is this?" Thread!!



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This just developed on Leo's back this past week...like as in it wasnt there Sunday and now is! :question:

I gave him benadryl last night and this morning and it seems to stop the itching, but other wise he just gnaws on him self!!:frown:

He is going, with the other 2, to the vet on Saturday...but was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what it could be!!

(He hasnt had any food with sodium in it, has had pork, beef, chicken, pheasant, and elk since Sunday...but all of that he had had before!)



















Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!!

Oh and I gave him a bath last night and not a single flea on him!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i like your ring...

it looks like a rash.....maybe a sweat rash? not that it's been hot here, but it has been muggy...

is there ever going to come a time when we don't think it's the food?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i like your ring...
> 
> it looks like a rash.....maybe a sweat rash? not that it's been hot here, but it has been muggy...
> 
> is there ever going to come a time when we don't think it's the food?


Thank you!:biggrin: I LOVE that ring...however Im very lost right now because it fell off in the work car and I forgot to get it off the floorboard...so it is sitting there waiting for me in the morning!


ANYWAYS!!:tongue1:

Hmmm...sweat rash would make sense...other then he really doesnt do anything all day!lol And our bedroom stays really cool....which is where he is when we are at work!:frown:

And no...ya know I dont think there will ever be that time! Growing with my Beauregard having sooo many allergies I always fall back, almost hoping that its the food and that I can just change that up a little and itll go away!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You think maybe he just got a bug bite and is scratching the hell out of it? I know that's what I do. My mosquito bites always turn in to bleeding little wounds. I have no self control. :sad: Maybe Leo doesn't either?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> You think maybe he just got a bug bite and is scratching the hell out of it? I know that's what I do. My mosquito bites always turn in to bleeding little wounds. I have no self control. :sad: Maybe Leo doesn't either?


That is what I am VERY much so considering!!

Jesse has been threatening to tape my fingers shut because we wake up to my legs, arms, etc being bloody because of my scratching during the night...so Im thinking that it MIGHT be nasty bug bites....I will talk to the vet about that possibility!:smile: I do know that when I itch it for him he LOVES it! And also give him benadryl he stops itching! It just looks so icky...he is tearing out his pretty PMR hair!!:frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, just a guess, but you're careful about enhanced, so i don't think it's the food.

richelle has a point. i scratch things too....so let's get some benedryl spray or whatever doggie anti itch spray you have....and maybe cut the fur to keep it dry...

and see what happens...


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

when reahven had a terrible allergy to something outside in the spring my vet recommended doing an oatmeal wash kinda to the affected areas only 3x a day,applying a cortosone cream and giving benedryl. It worked for her. GL hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH MY GOOD GAWDZ....

I may have JUST figured out what mix was causing this problem!!!

Ok, so we agreed that it was probably misquotes....HOWEVERRRR.....I just realized that I was giving him treats out of Rhett's Baggie...that included baked chicken gizzards, chicken liver, chicken heart, etc!!!:tape::tape:hwell:
****BAD MOMMI!!!!***


Soooooo I think if we keep the misquotes AND cooked chicken away from my large Daddy's boy he will be all good!!:thumb:





magicre said:


> well, just a guess, but you're careful about enhanced, so i don't think it's the food.
> 
> richelle has a point. i scratch things too....so let's get some benedryl spray or whatever doggie anti itch spray you have....and maybe cut the fur to keep it dry...
> 
> and see what happens...


EEK...Sorry....I just couldnt cut his fur!LOL (I know, I know, it if where to help.....but I think I would cry!LOL)


Thank gawd it is starting to look TONS better! Daddy is brushing him daily with my soft rubber curry and he is LOVING that...and the itching has seemed to go to a minimum!!:smile:



Love my lab said:


> when reahven had a terrible allergy to something outside in the spring my vet recommended doing an oatmeal wash kinda to the affected areas only 3x a day,applying a cortosone cream and giving benedryl. It worked for her. GL hope it clears up soon.


THANK YOU!! I will try that if it starts up again!!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so all is well in the abi dog house?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> so all is well in the abi dog house?


Weeeellll....
With skin issues, yes!lol

HOWEVER....Rhett and Leo had a nose to nose crash last night!:frown:

Both of them got their front upper gum to bleed and Rhett chipped one of his front teeth...one of the little 4 or 5 ones!!:sad: poor baby just came over to Mommi and fell wanted to cuddle!!:sad:
Ah the joys of boys!!LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

aw.....what was the reason for this nose to nose crash?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> aw.....what was the reason for this nose to nose crash?


Well Brody's siste was over, with her Mommi and her younger sister...we where all 3 on the patio with the 4 dogs and I was playing fetch with the Collies and the ball bounced weird...causing them to spin and both jumped at the same time with a large SNAP sound!! Made me cringe...I AUTOMATICLY called them both to me, Leo was fine other then a beak in his gums, probably from Rhett's opened mouth, but Rhett had close to the same break AND a chipped front tooth!!:frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

aw, poor babies....

that's not the sound anyone wants to hear, eh?


----------

